# WDS Error: "WdsClient: There was a problem initializing wds mode"



## Fzzy25 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello all,
As you can see by the error on the post, I have WDS server setup on server 2008 R2. The client receives an IP address, it boots the the PXE menu, and it loads the boot.wim but fails at discover. However, after pouring through the different forums and looking at different solutions to my issue, I was able to create a Capture Boot .wim file and that works. So I can capture an image, but I can't deploy one. 
I work for a company that does mass deployment, then ship machines to our customers, so they are all machines that are NOT in the domain. I've checked the box in the PXE Response Tab to respond to all client machines. However it fails at the same point every time. I'm almost positive that it's a security issue with AD, but I'm at a loss as to where to make the change. 
If I'm wrong and someone could point me in the correct direction, I'd be very appreciative.


----------

